# Yellow Lab puppy with pointy head



## xxxxxFrancisRoch (Apr 8, 2008)

We adopted a yellow lab puppy (9 wks old) from the pound a few weeks ago, and her head was flat across the top. One day last week, we noticed that her skull grew a rounded point on the top in the center. It is symmetrical. 

Is this normal for labs? Or for any dog?

She doesn't seem like she's in pain, but firmly poking it causes her to react. 

any ideas?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Dogs naturally have a visible occipital bone on top of their heads, some dogs have it more prominent than others. If you think it's NOT her occipital bone, if you think it's a growth or infection or something, definitely talk to your vet.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

Take her to the vet it could be a number of different things (infection,tumor ect..)


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Since you just adopted this puppy I would have her examined by a vet ASAP. She needs a well check and get started on her vaccines. At this time you can ask the vet about her "bump" and any other questions you may have. Be sure to bring a fecal sample to your first appointment, so they may test for parasites. 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

I tend to think this is the occipital bone as well but with a young pup she needs a vet check anyway


----------



## xxxxxFrancisRoch (Apr 8, 2008)

We took her to the vet for another bump on the front of her head. 

The bump on the back was the bone and is okay. 

The bump on the front was fluid from a burst blood vessel. It's all squishy and stretches her face a little. 

The vet sucked the fluid out with a syringe and said to wait 10 days and see if it gets better. Yesterday it was slightly smaller. 

"Pip", the puppy, has not acted any differently with a swollen head. She's just as feisty as ever.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for the update on Pip. I'm happy to hear it was nothing serious and she's enjoying life.


----------

